# Oracle Functional Consultant : Which NOC ?



## dips2014 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi,

I am Oracle functional consultant mainly dealing with ERP packages like Fusion, Peoplesoft and Taleo.

I just want to confirm under which NOC 2171/2173/2174 shall I apply my visa as functional consultant. It seems NOC 2171 is closely related. 

Also, request senior expats to share template for work experience letter required for visa processing.

Thanks !!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

dips2014 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Oracle functional consultant mainly dealing with ERP packages like Fusion, Peoplesoft and Taleo.
> 
> ...


You need to match your duties with those mentioned on HRSDC site for these NOCs and that will give you the idea to proceed with which one.

In my opinion, you would possibly end up close to 2171.


----------

